

How or where to meet geek friends? - bendauphinee

I have a decent social circle, and go out a few times a month. One of the things I have noticed recently, and which has been highlighted by 'The Big Bang Theory' is that I am lacking geek friends.<p>Where or how do I find some awesome new geek friends that I can share more interests with?
======
rcfox
I'd try university computer labs in the first few days after a major
assignment is given (on average, the ones pulling all-nighters right at the
end aren't the awesome geeks), or your local hacker space.

~~~
biafra
You can find a hackerspace near you here:
<http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/List_of_Hacker_Spaces>

~~~
whimsy
Thanks. I didn't know there was a hacker space in Santa Cruz.

------
tjpick
you want your life to be like a sitcom?

Regardless, try your local technology user groups.

~~~
vrode
These are my pets, they know astronomy and make applications for android.

------
GeneralMaximus
There's a Linux User Group everywhere.

Yes. Everywhere.

~~~
bendauphinee
Nope. Not everywhere. Just a lot of places. Nearest to me is a 4 hour drive.

------
impeachgod
As a computer security nerd these are my recommendations:

If you're in SoCal, go here <http://twitter.com/hackerdrinkup> . My buddy
Eliot runs these. Also, the local Defcon and 2600 groups in your area are a
good place to go too. And of course, there are the big hacker cons that happen
a few times a year.

------
apike
I met a lot of my geek friends from going to various programming and tech
meetups. I'm in Vancouver but most substantial cities have them. The best ones
for meeting people have both a technical component (weeding out the non-geeks)
and an afterparty component (allowing you to introduce yourself and
socialize.)

~~~
Cmccann7
I agree with this. Hackers & Founders, Hacker Dojo, and the dev meetup groups
are good places to start here in Silicon Valley.

A good resource for these events is www.thestartupdigest.com Warning: I am the
co-founder so I might be a bit biased :)

------
bendauphinee
Moncton, NB, Canada We used to have a 2600 meet, but that's been gone for
years. It's a bit barren here for things like hacker spaces and whatnot.

------
Alleyfield
You're asking how to meet geek friends (with the help of _internet_ \- in a
forum full of geeks...)

Doesn't the answer lie in the question?

------
olefoo
If there's an active linux user group in your area that's usually a good bet
for getting plugged in to the local events calendar.

------
thomasreggi
I also can't find any geek friends. NYC Rep

------
jcapote
Where do you live?

